# First ZigZag fanart



## JJ_Husk (May 3, 2011)

Ok so I am working on my first fanart of ZigZag meeting my character JJ Husk. The two are like complete opposites of each other. Normally when it comes to over sexual girls he keeps them at arms length, like his friend Shilean. But when it comes to ZigZag he of course has seen her work and is over whelm by her presents alone. He isn't very sexual, but ZigZag is. She is forward and knows what she wants, him on the other hand has his belief of being within a relationship before sex or if sex happens there should be a relationship. 

Only problem is his promise to keep his word, which is he would bring pleasure to a female. Not sure why Shilean hasn't used this against him, but knowing ZigZag she would and yes I do have permission from Max to draw her and have her interact with JJ even if it does or doesn't involve sex. So this is my problem I have the first picture of the two, but not sure where to go for the second picture, so I was wondering if anyone here has an idea they could throw at me.


----------



## Smelge (May 3, 2011)

Use paragraphs.


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> So this is my problem I have the first picture of the two, but not sure where to go for the second picture, so I was wondering if anyone here has an idea they could throw at me.


 
In my unprofessional opinion, I don't think as an artist you should be asking this question for a personal piece.


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2011)

AND THEN THEY HAD SEX!!!11


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2011)

Oy vey!


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2011)

This is why I'm never going to draw porn, guys


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2011)

Who the hell is ZigZag?


----------



## FireFeathers (May 3, 2011)

Man, this is like every worst mary sue cliche at once, i'm speechless.


----------



## Jw (May 3, 2011)

Guys don't be so mean
EDIT: nevermind, get back to it. I just attempted to read OP

Uh, you might have better luck getting porn advice from another forum.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Use paragraphs.


better?



Xenke said:


> In my unprofessional opinion, I don't think as an artist you should be asking this question for a personal piece.


As a writer and some who can barely draw, I think to see if anyone wanted to give me their two cents. Also I just looking if someone had a suggestion.



Aden said:


> AND THEN THEY HAD SEX!!!11


Ummm...not yet.



Toraneko said:


> Who the hell is ZigZag?


Zig Zag is a hybrid skunk-tiger created by Max Black Rabbit, the best I can do for you.



FireFeathers said:


> Man, this is like every worst mary sue cliche at once, i'm speechless.


Who Zig Zag or JJ Husk?



Jw said:


> Guys don't be so mean
> EDIT: nevermind, get back to it. I just attempted to read OP
> 
> Uh, you might have better luck getting porn advice from another forum.



I am not trying to get to the porn part, just yet.



Aden said:


> This is why I'm never going to draw porn, guys



I don't draw porn either.


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> As a writer


 WUT.
But the lack of paragraphs...
and sentence structure...
and capatalization...
and spelling...
surely you don't mean...


No seriously, WHAT?


----------



## Ziggywolf (May 4, 2011)

If arseholes could fly this place would be a blooming airport!
Now, JJ what I think you have in mind is some sort of short comic
Well in keeping with what you've described, I would assume Zigzag would force her self upon him, sort of like those old Pepee Le phew cartoons. Make it funny, make it yiffy. I think in that context you could come up with somthing original and funny. I for one would like to see it. And don't let theese arsehatts put you off.


----------



## Heimdal (May 4, 2011)

Ziggywolf said:


> If arseholes could fly this place would be a blooming airport!
> Now, JJ what I think you have in mind is some sort of short comic
> Well in keeping with what you've described, I would assume Zigzag would force her self upon him, sort of like those old Pepee Le phew cartoons. Make it funny, make it yiffy. I think in that context you could come up with somthing original and funny. I for one would like to see it. And don't let theese arsehatts put you off.


 
I think you mean "_assholes_" and "_fucking_ airport!"?

His fan work sounds like a terrible, self-insert, mary sue idea. To tell him that he should continue with this would be the worst advise we could give. He can continue if he likes his own idea, but it really sounds like a terrible idea, and I can't think of any advise that would salvage it. I'm not being an asshole, I'm being completely honest.
Additionally, he may say it is not porn, but he is very clearly implying that it is building up to porn. This whole topic is influenced directly by his sexual interests, in one way or another, and that is not cool.


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

Ziggywolf said:


> I would assume Zigzag would *force her self upon him*. Make it *funny*, make it *yiffy*. I think in that context you could come up with somthing original and* funny*. I for one would like to see it. And don't let theese arsehatts put you off.


 Because rape is funny and sexy? (â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )
And you'd like to see it? _REALLY?_


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> WUT.
> But the lack of paragraphs...
> and sentence structure...
> and capatalization...
> ...


 
No who and my spelling isn't the greatest neither is my tenses. Grammar could be better, but I am a good writer.



Ziggywolf said:


> If arseholes could fly this place would be a blooming airport!
> Now, JJ what I think you have in mind is some sort of short comic
> Well in keeping with what you've described, I would assume Zigzag would force her self upon him, sort of like those old Pepee Le phew cartoons. Make it funny, make it yiffy. I think in that context you could come up with somthing original and funny. I for one would like to see it. And don't let theese arsehatts put you off.


Thanks and the Pepee Le Phew approached sound like a good idea. He is uncomfortable towards sexually forword women, but that is kinda the joke. 



Heimdal said:


> I think you mean "_assholes_" and "_fucking_ airport!"?
> 
> His fan work sounds like a terrible, self-insert, mary sue idea. To tell him that he should continue with this would be the worst advise we could give. He can continue if he likes his own idea, but it really sounds like a terrible idea, and I can't think of any advise that would salvage it. I'm not being an asshole, I'm being completely honest.
> Additionally, he may say it is not porn, but he is very clearly implying that it is building up to porn. This whole topic is influenced directly by his sexual interests, in one way or another, and that is not cool.



Self-insert and mary sue, I am doing this as just a fan of his work and how I like his character Zig Zag. JJ Husk is me, me and him share a lot of the same personality. He is shy and doesn't know how to treat an attractive woman that is coming on him. Just like me in person.



Deo said:


> Because rape is funny and sexy? (â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )
> And you'd like to see it? _REALLY?_


I doubt he means rape, just how she would just come onto him forcefully.


----------



## Xenke (May 4, 2011)

So let me get this straight:

You are a writer who, quite frankly, can't write for shit, and you're an artist with no creativity. Your writing in poorly structured, ungrammatical, and poorly thought out, while your artist is unimaginative, boring, and just bad all around.

Normally I would believe that you can get better, but when you need ideas on the subject of a personal piece of fanart it _really_ doesn't reflect well at all on you as an artist seeing as you can't do anything else properly.

Quite frankly, of you can't even come up with ideas, stop trying.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2011)

Listen guy, you really need to step back and work on the basics before you try out _any_ ideas, not just this one. You desperately need work on anatomy, getting poses to look natural, and, well...everything. Your ab section is not a cylinder! Pectorals are not squares bolted onto the chest! Why are there giant dents in the upper arms? Breasts don't work that way with gravity! Augh!


----------



## Xenke (May 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Listen guy, you really need to step back and work on the basics before you try out _any_ ideas, not just this one. You desperately need work on anatomy, getting poses to look natural, and, well...everything. Your ab section is not a cylinder! Pectorals are not squares bolted onto the chest! Why are there giant dents in the upper arms? Breasts don't work that way with gravity! Augh!


 
Not to mention that 9 times out of ten they draw everything at the exact same angle.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5591963
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5219042
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5170474
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5069020
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4425281/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4316870/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1917289/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1793341/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1098574/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1098549/

I think you get the picture. There's just no variance.

EDIT: Also, that blue makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> No who and my spelling isn't the greatest neither is my tenses. Grammar could be better, but I am a good writer.


I hate to break it to you, but there is no such thing as a "good writer" or "good writing" without proper spelling, tenses, and grammar. If your writing is not coherent or legible, than you are not a "good writer" or even a "decent writer". I am sorry, but this is truth. You cannot lie to yourself and stroke your ego, it will only keep you from seeing your flaws and working to fix them.




JJ_Husk said:


> I doubt he means rape, just how she would just come onto him forcefully.


 Forcing yourself on another person* IS *rape.


----------



## Zydala (May 4, 2011)

okay okay let's settle down. This isn't crits and tutorials (though it's closeby )

(except you deo you're right on the mark with that 'forceful' remark, lol)

OP I don't know if any of us have any good ideas for you; we're more focused on the 'execution' and refinement of skills as opposed to brainstorming. Sounds like you got a decent idea from Ziggy, so hopefully that helps.

Ziggy: we're a cynical bunch, and we sorta like it that way, that's all. if we're an airport we're probably an international one we got so many flights  lol


----------



## Xenke (May 4, 2011)

Zydala said:


> okay okay let's settle down. This isn't crits and tutorials (though it's closeby )


 
But the role *mod*els started itttt.


----------



## keretceres (May 4, 2011)

....I am VERY confused as to what the problem is, why we are hatin' and also why I am posting this message >_<


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

keretceres said:


> ....I am VERY confused as to what the problem is, why we are hatin' and also why I am posting this message >_<


 



*HATERS GONNA HATE
WHY YOU ALL HATERS*​


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2011)

keretceres said:


> ....I am VERY confused as to what the problem is, why we are hatin' and also why I am posting this message >_<


 
You know what this thread is like?

Imagine if you were at a comic book convention, and you were an artist that got hired on to draw Batman. So this guy comes over and loves Batman right, and wants you to do a sketch. You're like sure. As you start to work on the sketch, the guy starts pitching about this GREAT STORYLINE For Batman and he wants you, to relay it or get his approval.

Now, sure that's just one crazed fan. Now given Zig Zag's popularity - imagine being that poor guy doing sketches having to hear someone's WONDERFUL PITCH every time you do a sketch.

That's like whenever some nerd gasms over a writer or so forth related to some character the person is in love with. People pitching stories to writers and directors all the time. The problem is the person isn't thinking of a great concept but just inserting their personal fantasies into it.

I don't have a problem with people "personal mary sue/fantasy" per say, if it's what someone wants to draw then fine. It's not hurting anyone really in the process - but themselves as an artist or creative person. But we all had that kinda thing at some point and we need to get somewhere. It's just that....I think artistically speaking it's not the best way to go instead of opening up to better and different ideas.


----------



## Heimdal (May 4, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> You know what this thread is like?
> 
> Imagine if you were at a comic book convention, and you were an artist that got hired on to draw Batman. So this guy comes over and loves Batman right, and wants you to do a sketch. You're like sure. As you start to work on the sketch, the guy starts pitching about this GREAT STORYLINE For Batman and he wants you, to relay it or get his approval.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, exactly! Additionally, it is a personal sexual fantasy that is very clearly going to lead into sex somewhere. This forum does not need to be part of this concept. It's really difficult to find something to say that is helpful without it also mocking them.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> AND THEN THEY HAD SEX!!!11



This is the only natural course that comes to mind for this. Aden said it perfectly. Zigzag is a porn character, where else could this possibly go? If it's purpose was anything else, it wouldn't be about himself and Zigzag. Whether it will have nudity in it or not, the purpose is erotic self-satisfaction ("porn"), and he should ask for help on a porn forum instead.


----------



## Taralack (May 4, 2011)

guys I think we scared off OP

again


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> is over whelm by her presents alone



Christmas?


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Christmas?


 meant presence



Toraneko said:


> guys I think we scared off OP
> 
> again


Not yet


Arshes Nei said:


> You know what this thread is like?
> 
> Imagine if you were at a comic book convention, and you were an artist that got hired on to draw Batman. So this guy comes over and loves Batman right, and wants you to do a sketch. You're like sure. As you start to work on the sketch, the guy starts pitching about this GREAT STORYLINE For Batman and he wants you, to relay it or get his approval.
> 
> ...



You're the only one that gets me and I thought of a good concept as well as how the outcome will happen.


Heimdal said:


> Yes, exactly! Additionally, it is a personal sexual fantasy that is very clearly going to lead into sex somewhere. This forum does not need to be part of this concept. It's really difficult to find something to say that is helpful without it also mocking them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only natural course that comes to mind for this. Aden said it perfectly. Zigzag is a porn character, where else could this possibly go? If it's purpose was anything else, it wouldn't be about himself and Zigzag. Whether it will have nudity in it or not, the purpose is erotic self-satisfaction ("porn"), and he should ask for help on a porn forum instead.


I am not trying to make it as pron, true Zig Zag is a porn character and sex for her is the norm. But it is not about the sex just comical to have a character that isn't trying to get into her pants.


Zydala said:


> okay okay let's settle down. This isn't crits and tutorials (though it's closeby )
> 
> (except you deo you're right on the mark with that 'forceful' remark, lol)
> 
> ...


Ziggy's idea did help me. J


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2011)

was there a need to double post? :T


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 5, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> was there a need to double post? :T


 
No, just my computer being dumb.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 5, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> You're the only one that gets me and I thought of a good concept as well as how the outcome will happen.


 
I'm sorry, but can you make that a bit more coherent?


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 6, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm sorry, but can you make that a bit more coherent?



You are the only one that understands me. I thought of a concept that is good enough as well as an outcome that will happen.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> I am not trying to make it as pron, true Zig Zag is a porn character and sex for her is the norm. But it is not about the sex just comical to have a character that isn't trying to get into her pants.


Yeah, except somebody already did that.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm sorry, but can you make that a bit more coherent?


 Especially as a writer. 
Man, hold yourself to a higher standard!


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> You are the only one that understands me. I thought of a concept that is good enough as well as an outcome that will happen.


 No one understands you, there in lies the problem.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 6, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> You are the only one that understands me. I thought of a concept that is good enough as well as an outcome that will happen.


 
I'm sorry, but I don't understand you. I basically gave the scenario of annoying fanboys that bother people who work legitimately. If you want to work on a concept no matter how annoyingly fanboy it is - you need to be able to communicate. You're not doing it well right now and I think you should work on that.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 7, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand you. I basically gave the scenario of annoying fanboys that bother people who work legitimately. If you want to work on a concept no matter how annoyingly fanboy it is - you need to be able to communicate. You're not doing it well right now and I think you should work on that.



How can you not understand that, I am writing in English. I am communicating well enough for everyone else kept for you and Deo. And other people that just want to pis me off, but that won't work. I am closing this thread, last time I ask for a brainstorming chat from this forum.



Icky said:


> Yeah, except somebody already did that.


Sabrina should be left out of this conversation, for reasons all ready explained in the comic.


----------

